# CB Sollwertfehler  Micromaster 440



## mitchih (30 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einige Micromatser 440 diese werden über Profibus angesteuert. Ab und zu melden die Antriebe CB-Sollwertfehler, zumeist beim starten.
leider habe ich keine Erklärung für diesen Fehler. Einen Scope etc. unterstützt das Gerät ja nicht.

Was verbirgt sich hinter diesem Fehler??


----------



## HaDi (30 September 2009)

CB-Sollwertfehler heißt laut Handbuch, dass innerhalb der in P2040 eingestellten Überwachungszeit kein gültiges Telegramm empfangen wurde.
Da es anscheinend mehrere Umrichter betrifft und, so wie du es beschreibst, der Fehler bevorzugt beim Starten auftritt, tippe ich mal auf eine suboptimale Busverbindung bzw. Kabelverlegung.
Zu prüfen wäre m.E. die Profibusverkabelung (Schirme, Adern, Stecker, Knickstellen, Biegeradien) und ob es parallel zum Profibus verlegte Leistungs-/Motorkabel gibt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir hatten sowas öminöses mal durch unsauber-verlegte PTC-Leitungen der Umrichter.

Wir und Siemens haben sich am Profibus einen Wolf gesucht --> alles vorbildlich.

Irgendeinem alten Siemens-Hasen ist dann das mit den Thermistorleitungen eingefallen --> läuft seit 8 Jahren ohne Probleme




MfG


----------



## mitchih (1 Oktober 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir hatten sowas öminöses mal durch unsauber-verlegte PTC-Leitungen der Umrichter.
> 
> ...



Also Thermistor haben wir auch dran.

Was habt ihr mit den Leitungen gemacht?? Trennsteg haben wir schon im Kanal


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ursprünglich waren die Thermistorleitungen genauso auf dem Schaltraumboden verlegt wie die Leistungsleitungen (natürlich ordentlich weit weg).

Wir haben die Thermistorleitungen dann in Kabelkanälen an der Wand des Schaltraumes verlegt --> hat gereicht

Trennsteg in Kabelrinnen usw. war natürlich vorher schon vorhanden


MfG


----------

